# Husky Puppies!



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are the pups at almost 6 weeks:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous, I want one!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

and I want two........at least!!


----------



## missy11 (Apr 25, 2011)

Aww cute!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful!! :001_wub:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

They're so sweet


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

They are little monkeys!

They already ask to go out to the toilet bless them!

They grey female is a right little attention seeker and like nothing better than keeping us awake at night hehe


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

They look like they are geared up for mischief?  Gorgeous.


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

Oooh I wish I hadnt have looked  The one on the left the light grey one is absolutely gorgeous and I would love to own her.... BUT I know this breed is bought just for the look and the beauty and people dont realise much abou the breed, this is why I got an Akita, it would have been too selfish of me to get a Husky.

Absolutely gorgeous dogs though.... Thank you for posting your lovely pics on here... and for spoiling me


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Awwwww they are all so sweet


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Gopher said:


> and I want two........at least!!


And Noushka05 will want them all!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i want them,
michelle xx


----------



## Poppy2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

They are all really gorgeous!  One day I hope I would be able to own a breed such as this.


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous  x x x x


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw, the grey one on the left looks like my Alpha, although she's 1 now, so she's less of a cute furball and mainly just a hairball....! lol


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------

